# LGB track connections



## Grandpooba

I have a small LGB layout in my home, a small oval (8 straights). The problem is it has been setup for 12+ years and the track interconnections are not making good connections. As the train is opposite the tract/transformer connection it slows down. What is the cure? I was thinking or drilling and tapping each track section and running a bare #14 solid wire around the entire oval. Does LGB or after market companys have any solutions for this?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Welcome to the forum! 

Have you tried cleaning the metal connections with anything yet? I am not sure what the connectors look like for N scale track, maybe you could sand them a little and bend them in a way that they place pressure against each other...

If you have not done so, cleaning the rails would help too... They make special rubber erasers for it which you should be able to find at a local hobby shop which carries model trains... You could also use some denatured alcohol and some sort of rag to clean the top of the track...

Lastly, make sure the wheels on your locomotive are clean because that would affect performance too


----------



## Grandpooba

Thanks for the reply, I am currently using the green Scotch Brites and alcohol to clean the tracks, I will check w/my local train store as to the rubber erasers. Can the tracks be soldered together?


----------



## T-Man

*Lost Connection*

I use older track all the time and change the setup periodically. The best and easiest cure is to run a second wire fom the transformer and have the feed go to the opposite end. I have a double loop with a 45 degree crossing with three feeds. One at the transformer, and a feed for each, the inner and outer loops. 
Soldering does help.
If you have a really bad connection in the track the area will feel warm to the touch due to the heat generated by the resistance. The train has to be running a long time.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Grandpooba said:


> Can the tracks be soldered together?


Actually, as T-Man said in the post above the tracks can be soldered together... You may find a little helpful information in this thread...


----------



## Lownen

I've only heard of LGB making G scale trains. G scale is 1:22.5 and N scale is 1:160. Check out my article on scales:

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/modelrailroadtrains/tp/Scales-and-Gauges.htm


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lownen said:


> I've only heard of LGB making G scale trains. G scale is 1:22.5 and N scale is 1:160.


I was wondering about that, but due to my lack of knowledge about the hobby as a whole, I was not too confident in my thoughts... I guess that I know more than I think I do about model railroading, LOL


----------



## Grandpooba

yep, you are correct, I got the scale wrong. I saw the "European trains welcome" on this forum, and LGB is European and thus assumed "N" scale.


----------

